# Tame Death Adder



## eyelasher (Feb 22, 2010)

Venomous Aussie Snakes with Steve Ludwin - YouTube


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

He's going to get hurt. Mark my words.:bash:


----------



## CocoRosie (Jan 27, 2014)

Isn't this the dude who injects himself with venom? 



eyelasher said:


> Venomous Aussie Snakes with Steve Ludwin - YouTube


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Eyelasher IS Steve Ludwin


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

well thats gonna end in tears :whistling2::whistling2:he'l be trying to fist a taipan next lol


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

3....2....1.... awww shame he got bit D:


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jesus Christ... I thought that kangaroo was gonna have you lol


----------



## Joddy (Jan 27, 2014)

This is not going to end well for him...


----------



## Caninus (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes - that is the guy who injects venom to himself... I believe he is one of the guys who inspired Darwin for "Natural selection".
Quite surprised he has made it this far really...


----------



## MDkingsnake (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm nothing like free handling some of the most venomous snakes in the world like the king brown......:yeahright:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Well as inadvisable as self-immuinsation is..... I'd much rather see Steve handling fully loaded, fully intact venomous snakes than that side-show freak from down under balancing butchered, venomoided snakes on on his head for publicity.


----------



## ION (Feb 3, 2014)

He seems mentally retarded.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

you have to remember that this guy injects venom regularly, he's built up a stronger and stronger immunity to it, so he's holding these knowing that a bite wouldn't kill him, so he's not as mad as it comes across.
i personally think the whole thing is fascinating and would love to sit down with him and pick his brain.


----------

